# Need new power center?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I purchased a used Monster Cable Power center awhile ago. Well,that has died on me.Need to get a new one. I am not buying Monster Cable again. Wanted to see which ones people are using, Panamax, PS Audio, and I have no idea what else is out there.Since I just upgraded to the Arcam AVR 600,want to keep all of my gear running top notch and have it all protected. Thanks for the info. John


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I have had a pair of APC S-15 devices in continuous use for more 5 years without fault.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am very pleased with Trip Lite products. Made of metal and heavy duty The Isobar is very reasonably priced and last many many years, I have one of these and three of these.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm tossed up between the Panamax and the PS Audio as well, leaning toward the Panamax but also riding the fence at the same time.


----------



## kdoswald (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought my Panamax power conditioner roughly 12 years ago and it is still going strong. I believe it is a panamax 6000, but I am not 100% sure of that. 

It has tripped off a a few times during surges, nothing was ever damaged.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats good news, +1 for Panamax.


----------



## kdoswald (Aug 18, 2010)

Only complaint my family will have about it is. When it detected power surge turns everything off. And prompts on the front display, saying detected surge. And you have to confirm you want to turn it on. Kids just can't seem to figure that part out.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Kinda funny how some people, as my mom puts it are "technologicly challenged". I was in Aruba for a week while she house sat and dog sat for me and after leaving specific instructions on how to get things going she went 3 days without TV before she made an international call to ask me how to get it going, i still kinda giggle about that one.:rolleyesno:


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

With your Arcam 600 you may want to lean toward the PS Audio products. They manufacture audiophile grade power centers that not only protect your gear but offer superb audio and video performance. It is a fine investment that will improve the sound and picture of your entire system while giving you piece of mind. And there better products regenerate the AC too.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I went and picked up the PS Audio Powerplay 8000. Thanks for all of the help


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have used all the products mentioned and they all are fantastic, given the performance I would look at the higher end PS-Audio or Panamax units. Both work very well and provide great support incase of problem in the future.


----------

